# $ Cruising ??



## Skippyman (Jan 15, 2011)

HI ! We are just beginning to contemplate this life style change of cruising. We are reading all over the place and have lessons starting in Spring. Can anybody give us an idea of monthly costs for a sailboat (paid) and cruising in Caribbean . We would be mooring on hook, probably for 9 months of year. My husband is somewhat handy in repairs, but we have no prior experience. Have $140,00 to work with purchasing craft - total ie updating etc. Thinking of craft with 35-40 ft range. I know there are costs for insurance and repairs, but we are having a hard time getting a handle on proposed costs ... etc. Another question, in that we are not old enough for Medicare, what does do for medical insurance ? US insurance companies, do they drop the ball, if you are out of States ? We are healthy BUT ... Any thoughts. I have seen some info on international insurance ?? Thank you so much.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's a bit difficult to estimate costs, as there are so many variables involved. What I would suggest though, is that before heading out to foreign shores, you spend some time coastal sailing the US to get a better idea of what you find necessary to enjoy cruising.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Forgot to mention, it's almost a certainty that whatever you decide it will cost, it will cost more.

Don't mean to sound negative, just what to be sure you have your eyes wide open before jumping in.

Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I agree that it is very hard to estimate costs for someone else since it depends on lifestyle choice and how much you have to spend on boat repairs - which is related to how well sorted-out the boat is to start out.

A few comments about our experience last winter in the eastern Caribbean. Our boat was well sorted out when we started (we had lived aboard for two years i NYC) but fairly complex (genset, watermaker, solar panels, wind generator etc). Not counting boat insurance (which we paid as a lump sum ~$4200) and health insurance which we do not have (we spent no money on health expenses in the year and were prepared to pay directly if need be - prices are much, much less than US, and we have coverage for 90 days after each visit back to Canada) - we spent around $1000 to $1200 per month. We could have cut this back to perhaps $800 a month but this would have meant no goodies like meals ashore and shore tours, etc.

Since you have a certain amount of money I would suggest you not spend too much on the boat purchase/upgrade to insure that you have a adequate cruising fund. Go with a smaller, simpler boat that you can afford to get completely ready than a bigger, more complex boat in iffy condition. We noticed that Europeans seemed prepared to cruise more simply than North Americans.

One of the nice feelings we had was that we could spend more if we had to - for example, if one of us got injured or there was an engine problem or something else we could not fix ourselves - of if there was a opportunity to do something special on an island.

Use the boat renewal process to learn how to fix as many things as possible on the boat. Nothing will ruin your budget faster than hiring someone to fix something that you could have/should have fixed yourself. In some places you can get someone to fix things like refrigeration or electrical system glitches. In other places you are on your own. It is a rewarding part of cruising to get something working.


----------



## richardb123 (Apr 11, 2009)

*costs*

There is a vast range. The Pardey's still cruise on about $1,000 per month. Larry tells me there are young people out there doing it on $600. Annie Hill did it for years for about $3,000-$4,000 per year, but that was a pretty austere lifestyle.

Eliminate as many gadgets as you can (they all will break anyway), and at every possible turn simplify. Don't shop. Stay out of chandelries. Look for low cost alternatives. Do it yourself. Eat beans. Read everything written by the Pardey's and Annie Hill. Stock up in cheap countries.

The "solutions" sold and advertised for "safer" or "easier" cruising - fancy electronics, watermakers, digital this and that - all will consume huge amounts of cash. It is all a load of marketing BS. VHS radio, GPS and EPIRB are all you need.

My biggest costs and headaches have been engines, refrigeration and sanitation systems. I got rid of the fridge and put in a composting toilet. Much better. In the Carribean you could even go without an engine, if you have the skills.

Cheap cruising can still be done. With boats at rock bottom prices the time is now, if you can swing it.


----------



## richardb123 (Apr 11, 2009)

*and add..*

a depth sounder if your mate can't use a lead line!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Beth Leonard's The Voyager's Handbook would be a good resource.


----------



## Skippyman (Jan 15, 2011)

Am currently reading it ... Great resource ! Things are starting to become a bit clearer ...


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

this could be considered way off base, but I think the principals are similar. My wife and I RV'd from Ontario to texas every year twice a year (her X lives in TX) and we brought the kids to see there Bio twice a year. We did the drive there 36 hours with small breaks along the way gas avg 600.00 to Dallas. We would stay in the area for 30 dys while the kids were visiting the father and RV parks some what like marinas charged for everything, site, water power, sanitation. some what free wifi. Given our vacationing practices during this time we rented a car a few times, friends lent us a car as well for a few weeks, we ate out, took in a few plays, shopped sight seeing, some retail therapy and then picked up the kids, our cruise home was more relaxing and only 8 hours behind the wheel to locations we had never been. Again we sightseeing tours, water parks, 7 flags and the like. Our total 2 month venture was usually in the 3k range for all the added activities. Our hard costs were fuel avg'd at 1600.00 for the month, rvparks were almost 1000.00 we stopped at walmarts and rest stops where allowable. we eat good food and cook 85% in our RV. When we change to boating this sumer it will be interesting to see what the difference will be in expense, also you need to know that my wife is a princess and such has been treated so, we live a very confotable life, have nice things, we hve adult toys, powerboat 22.5ft ATVS, RV, kayaks, tent camping, I do lots of hunting and for the most part the associated electronics to go with the adventures we do.
The biggest thing I see is the new learning curve to begin to simplify our comfort zone to where we can both accept and enjoy "life".
My plan is to begin cruzing extended weekends and into weeks at our home grounds of the great lakes, then next year doing a very extended tour of Lake Ontario, to Huron, superior back through Erie into Ontario during the summer. 2.5 months in our 25ft hughes. I relise it will be tight 2 adults 2 kids 11 & 13 but I am hoping that if we manage and reform ourselves here then upgrading to a larger boat will be most satisfying and we will have more insight to what we need, what we want and most importantly what we can do with out.
again I hope this is not to far of a side track and if so , please have moderator remove or repost.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bdietrich (Aug 25, 2001)

Take a look at my web page
Costs Of Buying And Cruising On A Boat
at least for an idea of the categories of costs.
A lot of the numbers are out of date or variable.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Step 1: Determine how many months you want to cruise.
Step 2: Take the amount of cash you've got, can raise, or will have when you leave, add in whatever total monthly income you expect to have, (pensions or annuities or investment income) subtract the cost of whatever boat you plan to buy, add 25% of boat purchase price for refit and add-on costs, then divide the total by the number of months you want to cruise.

Now you have your monthly budget. How you spend that budget is up to you. You can spend it in marinas and eat ramen noodles and canned beer, or you can anchor out and drink good rum and eat conch and crab.


----------



## Skippyman (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for your site. It will keep me busy for a good while.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there is a book named cruising on a small budget....might wanna find and read it too... gooodluck---smooth sailing


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We're full time liveaboard coastal cruisers who find it easy to stay within $700/month for all the costs associated with the boat maintenance, refits, docks, utility fees, moorings, diesel, custom fees, etc. If you can add your home costs, lawn care, utilities, property taxes, car ownership, maintenance, auto insurance, etc. and have a similar sum; then, it should be easy. All other costs are likely to be equivalent wether you're in a house or a boat. I'm just making a guess since I haven't lived in a house since I moved out of my parent's house in 1964. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

easiest things for me were ridding myself of car-- lol and i didnt have a house to worry about---only thing i find prohibitive is rent in a marina..... i prefer anchoring, as does my cat--he doesnt like the tether situation he needs on a dock--he knows is needed and is part of him, and loves me for the safety, but he doesnt like the restriction......
no9t owning a house makes the cost overall of cruising much lower....

.home is where the boat is...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

This thread is a month old I know, but forgive me for bumping it as I think this is one of those topics that Cruisers-to-be stress about. We certainly did. 

I believe that cruising is not that dissimilar to life on land. It essentially costs as much as you are willing or able to pay for it...you can live in a apartment, ride a bike and eat what is fresh/seasonal and cheap, or you can live in a mansion with every conceivable gadget, drive a BMW and eat and drink yourself silly. 

Having said that it pays to be realistic about expectations as well and what cruising is about for you. If you enjoy eating out at home chances are you probably will enjoy it cruising. If you are into gadgets, you will probably want a boat full of them. If your wife needs certain comforts then sailing off into the blue yonder in a boat with no refridgeration and a cramped cabin might end your cruise prematurely. 

Our mistakes????
We underestimated the amount of time we would spend in Marinas, that's not to say that we have spent huge amounts of time in them necessarily, but it added up quickly. Bad weather leading to a decision to stay put in a Marina for a few days would blow that month's budget to shatters....we are now careful about Marina's but they for us are still sometimes a necessary evil. 

I didn't know enough about boat stuff. While we were preparing the boat it became very obvious that 'calling a man'( my wife's catchphrase for when I couldn't fix something) would bankrupt us before we even left the dock. Professionals also sometimes have different priorities to you( why should they try to fix your old windlass when they are a dealer for Muir??) I have been on a steep learning curve ever since, and saved myself thousands in the process.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

$1,063.44/mo for the boat, add money for food, entertainment, clothing, drink, fees, travel etc


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

It depends so incredibly much on how you like to live, as others have already stated. Here's ours: Cost of Living ... Afloat | Jaye Lunsford - Life Afloat | Blogs (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a report by several different types of cruising boats

SV Estrellita - Cost of Cruising


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Ask the locals in the Carribean what they eat. They are experts in low cost living in the area. They certainly don't need $1,000 a month


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

wingNwing said:


> It depends so incredibly much on how you like to live, as others have already stated. Here's ours: Cost of Living ... Afloat | Jaye Lunsford - Life Afloat | Blogs (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


Man, one would have to be throwing money around like confetti to spend that much money! I have never spent more that a tiny fraction that much, in 40 years of cruising. I wouldn't know how to spend more than a fraction that amount, even if I really worked at it.
AMAZING!


----------



## Graywolf77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bill,
Love the website! A lot of good input from sailing folks. Thanks


----------



## paradiselostparrot (Apr 16, 2013)

Brent Swain said:


> Ask the locals in the Carribean what they eat. They are experts in low cost living in the area. They certainly don't need $1,000 a month


 Correct but maintaining a modern vessel , basic insurance etc has a base cost more or less dependent on type and size of the vessel. Food will cost what they are paying now more or less. Most people seem to find costs are lower than land living given that property taxes on the average house in the US can keep some cruising for 6 months. No car is also a big savings especially if loans are involved. The OP has 130k capital monies for said vessel. They should have little problem getting a well found vessel bought surveyed and upgraded for that the is good for a couple.People spend what they have generally but given the y have the capital I doubt a sea life will be more than a land one.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i am stillliving within my ssdi income while cruising--i could not live within this income when i was in san diego--wasimpossible--but , here in mexico, even with repairs in progress, i am living within my ssdi budgetary constraints. 
food here in mexico--yes, even in zihuatenejo, is not priey. it is the pricing of marinas that is wholly uncalled for--absurdly high rates which the yotties donot seem to mind paying, as marinas are filled in high season, and half to 3/4 filled in off season, when many yotties sal north, or have their boats sailed for them as they donot enjoy the bash....LOL


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

killarney_sailor said:


> ... Not counting boat insurance (which we paid as a lump sum ~$4200) ....


Hi!

Do you have tried other insurance companies? That seems really a lot to me. I know that older boats pay more but even so that is huge. For how much do you have the hull insured?

That has also to do with where you navigate but I can go as far as from the Açores till the black sea and all European shores and I pay more or less 1300 euros and that includes a personal accident insurance besides third party and hull.

Not saying you have not the best deal just trying to understand why that is so expensive. I had no idea. Or that is for more than a year?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Paulo
That is for one year for $165,000 hull coverage and $500,000 liability. The cost goes up and down depending on where we are going to be. For example, it is less in the Caribbean than for crossing the Indian Ocean to South Africa. Our coverage is with one of the biggest companies offering policies for cruisers, Merkel (Jackline). We looked at their main competitors like Pantenaius (sp?) and there was virtually no difference in price. One thing that may push up the price is that you are allowed to do ocean crossings with only two onboard. One complaint that I have is that the coverage is for the whole year, eg for our next year (Nov/13 to Nov/14) the boat will be at a dock for six weeks or so and then we will from South Africa to Grenada where we will aboard (with daysails) until around May when Ainia will hauled and on the hard until the end of the policy period - - and yet we pay for the year as if we are heading back and forth across the Atlantic.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

That's surprising; we have Merkel also, and we are able to call our agent and change the cruising area and they will refund the difference for the rest of the policy year. For example, when we come back from the Bahamas and plan to stay in the Chesapeake for the summer, cost drops by about 1/2.


----------



## Midnightmail (Feb 28, 2013)

During the 9 years I was out cruising, solo, I averaged $1300 per month for all expenses, including haulouts, engine and sail replacement, etc. I never stayed marinas or ate in restaurants. Well, not quite never but extremely rare.


----------



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

costs ... it all depends on your choices ..... I'm the do it yourselfer most of the time .... and I rarely do the marina thing ..... am confident with my skills so unless I have to put it up on the hard don't carry insurance .... Yes you can be a Mc Scrooge and do it well for about 1K per month but you have make the right choices ..... 
The same boat making the yachtsman's lifestyle choices instead of a seaman's lifestyle will cost 3 to 4 times as much.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

and while you are figuring out your actual cruising costs, do not forget the engine and other parts of boat will need some kind of maintenance and or repair. 

and each cruiser spends a different amount of money on each thing necessary for cruising. 

this isnt an absolute lifestyle--is alll change and indivualized....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Maintenance really is the elephant in the room isn't it ? Other than difference twixt marina, mooring or anchor, day to day living expenses can vary according to your budget. We could easily blow a few hundred a week eating out or spend bugger all if we are off the beaten track and eating fish and rice. Me I'm happy to do either and most ports in between but maintenance is lying alongside death and taxes as unavoidable. One's only means of minimising costs is determined by how much you are prepared to put in yourself.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

tdw said:


> Maintenance really is the elephant in the room isn't it ? Other than difference twixt marina, mooring or anchor, day to day living expenses can vary according to your budget. We could easily blow a few hundred a week eating out or spend bugger all if we are off the beaten track and eating fish and rice. Me I'm happy to do either and most ports in between but maintenance is lying alongside death and taxes as unavoidable. One's only means of minimising costs is determined by how much you are prepared to put in yourself.


Over the long term, "preventive maintenance" has been the best cost effective strategy in reducing the overall cost for me. Staying ahead of the curve is key, taking care of the "small' items before they develop into "big" problems.

I have a spending plan each year for general maintenance, replacements and improvements. After owning this boat for 18 years it has gotten to be pretty predictable, and there are far fewer surprises.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

When we have friends graciously lend us their car we end up going shopping for things other than provisions. Don't borrow a car!


----------

